# RecipeDB - Belgian Pale ale



## manticle (16/10/11)

Belgian Pale ale  Ale - Belgian Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes NB: Vienna is actually Briess Victory. Preferred sub would be dingeman's biscuit. Wey vienna would do in a pinch.Step MashTEMP: 55/62/67/72/78TIME: 5/10/50/10/10Used Wyeast Flanders Golden 3739 PC for this. Flanders golden doesn't really exist as a 'style' so I'll call it a Belgian Pale. Had a fair bit of banana when conditioning (tasted a lot like leffe blonde) which has dissipated with bottle conditioning and carbonation. Really coming into its own at 6+ weeks. More bready now.Equal additions of CaCl2 and CaSO4 plus a small acid addition (I just squeezed a lemon in - you may wish to be more accurate with your measurements).No-chilled with no adjustments. Boiled for 90+ minutes.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      7 kg Weyermann Pilsner    0.3 kg Weyermann Vienna       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 60mins)    40 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 60mins)    20 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 20mins)    20 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 20mins)    10 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 0mins)    10 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 0mins)       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         32L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.051 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 38.9 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 4.53%   Colour 8 EBC   Batch Size 32L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------

